# 1/2 mile lane paved with millings; Welded pipe to bottom of the cutting edge



## Swamp_Yankee (Oct 10, 2019)

Finally got around to setting up my plow for our newly resurfaced lane during this late season annoyance storm yesterday. Took a 1-1/4" length of steel pipe I had laying around to my neighbor and cut a slot down the center with his plasma cutter. After that we beat it onto the cutting edge (it warped a bit from the heat), dropped the plow to make sure it was even and stitched some good heavy beads every 6-8" or so. It makes a HUGE difference plowing over the millings are a PITA with a regular cutting edge unless they are frozen solid.


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

that pipe looks longer than 1 1/4"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FlakePusher said:


> that pipe looks longer than 1 1/4"


1-1/4" ID.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

nice, cheaper solution than boss' poly edge kit. Looks good.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

takes a steady hand to cut the groove like that, i welded tabs on mine and bolt it to the edge


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> takes a steady hand to cut the groove like that, i welded tabs on mine and bolt it to the edge


That's how I've done it. It just bolts in front of the cutting edge. Easy on and off.


----------

